# Has anytone tried Lactacyd face cleanser?



## bronze_chiqz (Apr 16, 2008)

As far as I know, there's only an intimate cleanser in this brand.Recently I stumbled upon its face cleanser as well, with ph 3.5.Its very mild cleanser for ur skin.I wonder if anyone has tried this before?


----------



## magosienne (Apr 17, 2008)

sorry, i 've never heard of it.


----------



## monniej (Apr 17, 2008)

not a cleanser, but i did try some pads that had lactic acid as the main ingredient. that did a great job of evening my skin tone for a little while, but i could only use them on one area of my face. just around my jawline, every place else i tried to use them i broke out. i guess lactic acid wasn't for me. btw, i'm acne prone with oily skin even at 49 years old.


----------



## Winkiedo (May 22, 2008)

I used it before. It is the blue one right? The pink one is the feminine wash.

Anyway, I used it when I was in college during the phase that I still had pimples. Now I shifted to Cetaphil


----------



## bronze_chiqz (May 23, 2008)

yes its in blue/green stripes on a bottle. I already bought but afraid to use lolz!


----------



## shahkasahias (Mar 9, 2011)

Worth buying.. my pimple gone and my face going smooth using this product.. if u use twice daily try provide the eye area.. but its ok .. if u use once daily..


----------

